# Where are all the posts by new members?



## oakapple (Jun 21, 2015)

Since we have a lot of new members to the forum, why is it that it's only the 'old' members posting views or comments?Come on, newbies, don't be shy, post something on here?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree.  Jump in, folks!  We need some fresh opinions.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

Yup I agree too..we promise not to bite..  It would be nice to have new and different opinions even if folks only start by joining in the games or the humour section just while they find their feet.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

I suspect any come and sign up so they can use members privileges but have no interest in posting.  If they aren't members they can't use many features including any photos.  Still other come to play the game section only.  It's only the "core" members who keep the pages turning here.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 21, 2015)

LOL sorry for rushing ya TJ... ops1:


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Hey, gimme a break, eh? It's only BIN a year (almost) since I JOINED already! View attachment 18803



Ok!  Arm or leg?  What's ya want us to break?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

Not everyone TJ but I happen to be.  Glad you are here, enjoy.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 21, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Thanks Jim! I'm glad I'm here too! Like the lady said though, I'm still looking for my feet.



What happened to your feet?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> What happened to your feet?



QS, I reckon he's been "defeeted".


----------



## Davey Jones (Jun 21, 2015)

My thinking is if you "make" newbie post they will not.
They will  post or not when they are good and ready,


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 21, 2015)

I am pretty sure we all know that Davey.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 21, 2015)

It HAS been awfully quiet on here lately.  Maybe it's the heat.  Over 100 here today.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 22, 2015)

Disagree entirely.  Post if you want to, or have something to say but don't feel pressured, God knows we get enough of that in everyday life.  Come here to relax among friends.  If you're the sort of person who normally just sits quietly and  simply enjoys what is going on, then feel free do the same here.  We can't all be extroverts.

I repeat my "loneliness" comment - the fact that I haven't spoken to anybody since Friday is a source of satisfaction, not concern!

Nothing worse than those forums where every member feels that they must comment on every thread no matter whether they have something useful to say or not.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 22, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Disagree entirely.  Post if you want to, or have something to say but don't feel pressured, God knows we get enough of that in everyday life.  Come here to relax among friends.  If you're the sort of person who normally just sits quietly and  simply enjoys what is going on, then feel free do the same here.  We can't all be extroverts.
> 
> I repeat my "loneliness" comment - the fact that I haven't spoken to anybody since Friday is a source of satisfaction, not concern!
> 
> Nothing worse than those forums where every member feels that they must comment on every thread no matter whether they have something useful to say or not.


Well, that's us told then!


----------



## oakapple (Jun 22, 2015)

Tee jay, love the feet images.


----------



## Bee (Jun 22, 2015)

Laurie said:


> Disagree entirely.  Post if you want to, or have something to say but don't feel pressured, God knows we get enough of that in everyday life.  Come here to relax among friends.  If you're the sort of person who normally just sits quietly and  simply enjoys what is going on, then feel free do the same here.  We can't all be extroverts.
> 
> I repeat my "loneliness" comment - the fact that I haven't spoken to anybody since Friday is a source of satisfaction, not concern!
> 
> Nothing worse than those forums where every member feels that they must comment on every thread no matter whether they have something useful to say or not.




Excellent comment Laurie.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 22, 2015)

I would never post just out of a compulsion to post on every thread as you can see by this post...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 22, 2015)

Who the heck would feel compelled to post on every thread?


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 22, 2015)

As in everyday life it takes a while to feel comfortable when you're new to the group.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 22, 2015)

And sometimes it's better to jump right in or you will never do it..  I think the only way to get comfortable is to make your presence known and find your own nitch.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 22, 2015)

Yes, and lurkers are probably closet voyeurs, of the good kind, of course...


----------



## oakapple (Jun 22, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> I would never post just out of a compulsion to post on every thread as you can see by this post...


:saywhat:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 22, 2015)

:nothingtoadd:


----------



## truespock (Jun 22, 2015)

I was here and ready to go about three months ago.  Posted my brains out, too.  Had a serious crush on Shalimar but she just toyed with me for a few days and turned me loose. Got bored with the general lack of response and wandered off.  Then, thought I'd give it another try.  I am just chock FULL of controversial and annoying opinions about nearly EVERYTHING and I have a million hilariously ugly true stories to tell of my adventures.

What would y'all like to know?


----------



## truespock (Jun 22, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Do you like Spock better WITH or WITHOUT the beard?


Definitely WITH!  How about you?


----------



## truespock (Jun 22, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Most indubitably!
> 
> View attachment 18833


He was a great man and will be sorely missed, but you'll always have truespock!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 22, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Who the heck would feel compelled to post on every thread?



I do feel an obligation to contribute to a forum if I have bothered to join it. If there's nothing current that I care to comment on I try to start a new thread that may be of interest to others. This doesn't always work but it's worth having a go anyway.

Some of my comments on a post are under the radar via a commendation. I like to encourage other posters who are making positive and appropriate contributions.


----------



## ~Lenore (Jun 22, 2015)

*New posters may not want to fight the regulars, so they keep quiet in some sections of the Forum.*


----------



## Kadee (Jun 22, 2015)

There is always room for more members to join us "older" members ...I always welcome them if they join in 
We all have to start somewhere I have only been here since November last year.
I enjoy the games and by choice keep out of politics..


----------



## Bee (Jun 23, 2015)

It is quite common for people to join forums and then never post.

I took the time and trouble to look at the members list on here and there are several members going back to before the OP joined who have never posted so it is no big deal.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

This is true, Bee, but if no new posters ever post an opinion/ fact etc then it could get boring with just a few of us.It's not about ' fighting' on threads either as somebody suggested, but about joining in.This is a club, albeit an online one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Totally agree with you oakapple..


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> I do feel an obligation to contribute to a forum if I have bothered to join it. If there's nothing current that I care to comment on I try to start a new thread that may be of interest to others. This doesn't always work but it's worth having a go anyway.
> 
> Some of my comments on a post are under the radar via a commendation. I like to encourage other posters who are making positive and appropriate contributions.


good idea.:coolthumb:


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

So, guys, where do I find these dreaded political threads which I should know better than to go anywhere near, but don't?


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh, they are there all right!


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

Under what categories, please?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

truespock said:


> Under what categories, please?



Under Current News and Hot topics..  BUT.. don't be disappointed... It's really pretty tame... Some folks think that debating is  "Fighting"..  I just call it interesting..


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

Great!  I'll wade in later today, after I make a chocolate milk run!  Thanks.

(WARNING! Life-long, dyed-in-the-wool, extreme left wing, bleeding heart LIBERAL is in the house!!!)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

truespock said:


> Great!  I'll wade in later today, after I make a chocolate milk run!  Thanks.



You might need something stronger than that!  lol!1


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> You might need something stronger than that!  lol!1


I used to USE something stronger (straight scotch).  Nowadays, it's just chocolate milk and cherry cavendish pipe tobacco.  Temporal Lobe Epilepsy is a harsh mistress!

(Meanwhile, I just LOVE pissing in the conservative's corn flakes!)


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

truespock said:


> I used to USE something stronger (straight scotch).  Nowadays, it's just chocolate milk and cherry cavendish pipe tobacco.  Temporal Lobe Epilepsy is a harsh mistress!



Well put a double shot of Hershy's in your moo juice and come over to Current News.


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Well put a double shot of Hershy's in your moo juice and come over to Current News.


I'll be there this afternoon.  Right now, I gotta hop on the senior's bus!


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 23, 2015)

truespock said:


> Great!  I'll wade in later today, after I make a chocolate milk run!  Thanks.
> 
> (WARNING! Life-long, dyed-in-the-wool, extreme left wing, bleeding heart LIBERAL is in the house!!!)


You should feel right at home there, Truespock.

PS: I keep my cornflakes well away from those threads nowdays, so you are going to have to hunt to find any probably.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

truespock said:


> Great!  I'll wade in later today, after I make a chocolate milk run!  Thanks.
> 
> (WARNING! Life-long, dyed-in-the-wool, extreme left wing, bleeding heart LIBERAL is in the house!!!)




Great!!.... I think it's pretty evenly divided...   BUT.. you will have to make up your own mind..


----------



## Bee (Jun 23, 2015)

oakapple said:


> This is true, Bee, but if no new posters ever post an opinion/ fact etc then it could get boring with just a few of us.It's not about ' fighting' on threads either as somebody suggested, but about joining in.This is a club, albeit an online one.




We all have our opinions Oakapple and that is mine, in my opinion for new members to read this thread it could for some be enough to put them off posting altogether.


----------



## Laurie (Jun 23, 2015)

The trouble with political threads is that too many people see any view divergent from their own as a deadly personal insult to be answered by personal abuse and ridicule instead of reasoned debate.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 23, 2015)

Laurie said:


> The trouble with political threads is that too many people see any view divergent from their own as a deadly personal insult to be answered by personal abuse and ridicule instead of reasoned debate.



Yep. And sometimes new members are afraid to tell established members to bug off and/or put them on ignore (which also stops the person from sending PMs and rep comments to the member who dares to put them on ignore....great side benefits. )

They notice cliques and don't realize that just because someone has been a member for a long time and is adored  by _some_ people and favored by admins doesn't mean they are liked by _everyone_. Some people can see thru the nonsense and they guide themselves accordingly.. So the new people see bossy, argumentative posts and decide “who needs this bs?” and they move on. Or they just ‘read’ and rarely, if ever, post.

I can see why some are turned off.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

I totally agree AC and Laurie...absolutely..


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 23, 2015)

btw I usually don't read the political threads, but the way some people try to come across as political experts with their so-called incisive commentary is truly laughable.  :lofl:


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

Geez.... and some people here like to call other people nasty and argumentative...  what a laugh..


----------



## oakapple (Jun 23, 2015)

Welcome to the forum teejay and truespock:welcome: so we have new members posting their thoughts, that's great.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

oakapple said:


> Welcome to the forum teejay and truespock:welcome: so we have new members posting their thoughts, that's great.



That was what I tried to do...  Stay impartial, welcome the new members and direct Truespock to the Current News forum.... because he asked.  I figure he can draw his own conclusions... ESPECIALLY after reading how this thread evolved...  What a hoot..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> That was what I tried to do...  Stay impartial, welcome the new members and direct Truespock to the Current News forum.... because he asked.  I figure he can draw his own conclusions...* ESPECIALLY after reading how this thread evolved...  What a hoot..*



How did it evolve and why so funny?..I presume that was irony QS..but some people don't know what's going on with these types of remarks, care to explain?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

You haven't read the thread?  #54..#55  #56  #57..  Please...  If you don't think those are nasty remarks...I don't know what to tell you.   and YOU agreed with them...  I'm sure that Truespock will be able to make up his mind with the info provided in THIS thread..


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

Well tbf I agreed with 54 and 55.. and I do agree that in this forum and all forums Lauries post is relevant..people do indeed sometimes take things as a personal insult if others have a different viewpoint..that's fact!! 

As for post 55.. I agree also that quote '' *So the new people see bossy, argumentative posts and decide “who needs  this bs?” and they move on. Or they just ‘read’ and rarely, if ever,  post.

I can see why some are turned off. 				*''...that is also fact ..again not just on this forum but on probably every other discussion forum.

Doesn't answer my question tho'.. which was ''_how did this 'evolve, and why so funny_''...I'm not looking for an argument, I genuinely would like to know .. I'm sure I'm not the only one


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> Well tbf I agreed with 54 and 55.. and I do agree that in this forum and all forums Lauries post is relevant..people do indeed sometimes take things as a personal insult if others have a different viewpoint..that's fact!!
> 
> As for post 55.. I agree also that quote '' *So the new people see bossy, argumentative posts and decide “who needs  this bs?” and they move on. Or they just ‘read’ and rarely, if ever,  post.
> 
> ...




Ok...  Not funny.... but certainly IRONIC..  Those who complain about others can certainly dish out the smack themselves...  But I guess THAT"s OK... particularly if YOU agree..  right?


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 23, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> ... *So the new people see bossy, argumentative posts and decide “who needs  this bs?” and they move on. Or they just ‘read’ and rarely, if ever,  post.
> *



That doesn't apply only to the newbies ...


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That doesn't apply only to the newbies ...



Yeah... and this thread is a pretty good example


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> That doesn't apply only to the newbies ...



That's _also_ true Phil...


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Ok...  Not funny.... but certainly IRONIC..  Those who complain about others can certainly dish out the smack themselves...  But I guess THAT"s OK... *particularly if YOU agree..  right?*





I have no idea why you seem to be making this a personal attack on me QS...I agreed with the points made by 2 posters...clearly you don't agree with that, so fine, but you do seem to be quite angry, and I just would like to know why so?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

Not angry about a thing... but LMAO...   Lot's of "Pots calling the Kettles black"  here... and it's really very funny.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 23, 2015)

Indeed, what a hoot!
(Note to George Stephanopoulos & Martha Radditz: relax, your jobs are safe.)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Not angry about a thing... but LMAO...   Lot's of "Pots calling the Kettles black"  here... and it's really very funny.



Well not me that's for sure..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

you know what they say about the shoe fitting...


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

Hoorah!!!  A forum with some life to it!  I think I just wet myself a little!

Q-Why did the blind guy cross the road?
A-He was dragged there by his seeing eye chicken!

(I'm legally blind, so I can tell these.)


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2015)

Laurie said:


> The trouble with political threads is that too many people see any view divergent from their own as a deadly personal insult to be answered by personal abuse and ridicule instead of reasoned debate.



And some of us enjoy the thrust and parry of a discussion that is not all one sided and unanimous.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> And some of us enjoy the thrust and parry of a discussion that is not all one sided and unanimous.



This exactly... This forum should have a place for everyone.. If someone does not like the stimulation of debate, then they shouldn't debate.. and if they do jump in, don't complain if someone counters, and run to non-debate sections to complain about it, and paint people as nasty and abusive..


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 23, 2015)

Teejay said:


> Some folks are all thrust & no parry.



and some folks like to take cheap shots and run away screaming "don't hit me!!  don't hit me!!"


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> and some folks like to take cheap shots and run away screaming "don't hit me!!  don't hit me!!"


And some people just like to stir the proverbial caca!  Bring it, senior members!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 23, 2015)

Hmmm...
So Truespock, do you recognise yourself here?



> Definition Of:  *Stirrer*
> 
> someone who causes trouble
> 
> ...


----------



## truespock (Jun 23, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Hmmm...
> So Truespock, do you recognise yourself here?


Cause trouble?!  Little ol' me?!  Even in jest?!  Perish the thought!!

Q-How many flies does it take to screw in a lightbulb?
A-Two, but I sure don't know how the hell they got in there!


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2015)

:rofl:


----------



## mitchezz (Jun 24, 2015)

Consider also that not every member is American and either knows/cares little about USA politics.


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 24, 2015)

Noted mitchezz, but remember that there are many different threads to post in that are universal and not at all political and that everyone has the option of starting new threads to suit their interests. 

Let freedom reign.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Noted mitchezz, but remember that there are many different threads to post in that are universal and not at all political and that everyone has the option of starting new threads to suit their interests.
> 
> Let freedom reign.



I'm totally in agreement with you DW...if controversial subjects are contained in one or 2 threads they are easy to avoid for those who may not enjoy serious debate or even downright blood shedding...shame for those who do enjoy it tho' and find that the threads are full of argumentative folks who perhaps refuse to see the other point of view without taking personal umbrage when they are looking for a serious debate ..  that aside, I agree, No  forum can survive on threads about pretty maids all in a row and their kittens.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> you know what they say about the shoe fitting...



I am still no wiser .. :shrug:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

Holly, they say reality is perception, my perception is that your response, as usual, was measured. There is nothing untoward in having a different viewpoint.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

Thank you Shali....and sanity resumes..


----------



## Bee (Jun 24, 2015)

mitchezz said:


> Consider also that not every member is American and either knows/cares little about USA politics.



Agreed mitchezz I am neither interested in American politics nor do I regard them as any of my business, it takes me all my time to keep up with U.K. politics never mind another countries politics  as well.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

I'm sure Straw Man loves the ad hominem he was fed here (last night). Poor Mother Hubbard's cupboard must be bare. :wink:

uhoh....gotta go....me so skeered!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 24, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I am still no wiser .. :shrug:




I have no doubt.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 24, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I have no doubt.



Well if you would be kind enough to explain perhaps I would have a clue ..


----------



## Jackie22 (Jun 24, 2015)

For those complaining about the threads they don't like, you need to realize that there are others that wade through pages and pages of trivia of games and pretty maids and their kittens (as Holly said) looking for an interesting topic that they can enter into.....I don't see anyone complaining about that.....that is because we ignore it, as you should.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2015)

I don't think there is a one size fits all option here, nor should there be. All that is required IMHO, is a soupçon of consideration for other's sensibilities, and the ability to move on to another thread when necessary.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 24, 2015)

I must say I am totally at sea about some of the comments about this thread.I started it as a welcome for anyone new that may post a comment if encouraged.That's all, pure and simple.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

oakapple said:


> I must say I am totally at sea about some of the comments about this thread.I started it as a welcome for anyone new that may post a comment if encouraged.That's all, pure and simple.



What was that old saying about the road to Hell being paved with good intentions? layful:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 24, 2015)

Maybe we need a thread for Old Members...where the New Members could post?


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 24, 2015)

truespock said:


> So, guys, where do I find these dreaded political threads which I should know better than to go anywhere near, but don't?



I don’t think the political discussions are “dreaded”. I’ve seen some rather interesting political discussion on this site and others. But while a debate Is one thing, sometimes people just want to bicker back and forth, way after they’ve made their point, and sometimes people are obsessed with getting the last word in. After their target(s) have moved on they get angry and (licking their wounds) say “that person must be afraid of me”. Yeah....okay. 

Only a fool with nothing better to do allows themself to get tangles up in an endless, pointless, time-consuming, bickerfest. But, <sigh> some people will tell themselves just about anything in order to make themselves feel better. Fine. It's not a crime. :shrug:


----------



## SifuPhil (Jun 24, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Maybe we need a thread for Old Members...where the New Members could post?



... and then a thread where the Not-So-New-But-Not-Yet-Old members could post ... and one for the Here-A-While-But-Not-Yet-Gotten-Reps group ... layful:


----------



## oakapple (Jun 25, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> What was that old saying about the road to Hell being paved with good intentions? layful:


Hee-hee
That old saying does mean ' good intentions not acted upon' though Phil.and I did act on them.


----------



## suze (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi,
I'm new.  I just signed up, and yes, the first subject I went to was loneliness.  I think it's because I flip flop about being alone, and spending time with others, and this dilemma confuses me.  If I spend several days alone I might crave others' company, then sometimes after several hours, all I can think about is being home again.  Am I nuts?

Suze


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

I suspect some of them join, start reading the posts, see a lot of the unkind and judgemental comments, the arguments, the sarcasm, sniping, etc., and can't get out fast enough!  

Sometimes when I see a greeting from a new member, instead of posting WELCOME! I feel like posting ENTER AT YOUR OWN RISK.  I don't do it, but the thought occurs.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 1, 2016)

I'm still fairly new. I tend to stick to the more light hearted threads just to have a bit of fun and light relief.

The last time I entered a serious thread. One of the more self opinionated other members, instead of using the "reply with quote" of one of my posts. Simply copy/pasted a section of it, so attributing it as his own.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 1, 2016)

suze said:


> Hi,
> I'm new.  I just signed up, and yes, the first subject I went to was loneliness.  I think it's because I flip flop about being alone, and spending time with others, and this dilemma confuses me.  If I spend several days alone I might crave others' company, then sometimes after several hours, all I can think about is being home again.  Am I nuts?
> 
> Suze



Nope.  At least if you are, then I am, too.  I often have similar feelings.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

I often feel the same way Suze.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow Goldfynche, if someone misappropriated one of your posts, they must have found it to be exceedingly profound. Backhanded compliment.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

Goldfynche said:


> I'm still fairly new. I tend to stick to the more light hearted threads just to have a bit of fun and light relief.
> 
> The last time I entered a serious thread. One of the more self opinionated other members, instead of using the "reply with quote" of one of my posts. Simply copy/pasted a section of it, so attributing it as his own.



To give him the benefit of the doubt, he may not have known how to do the quote function.  He wouldn't be the only one.  Just a thought ...


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 2, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Wow Goldfynche, if someone misappropriated one of your posts, they must have found it to be exceedingly profound. Backhanded compliment.




I suppose it must have been since someone else actually did use 'reply with quote' to refer to it.


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 2, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> To give him the benefit of the doubt, he may not have known how to do the quote function.  He wouldn't be the only one.  Just a thought ...



Thats true of course. I suppose I should just be flattered......Anyway. Back to the Games threads.


----------



## Gail.S (Jun 2, 2016)

truespock said:


> Great!  I'll wade in later today, after I make a chocolate milk run!  Thanks.
> 
> (WARNING! Life-long, dyed-in-the-wool, extreme left wing, bleeding heart LIBERAL is in the house!!!)



Ditto.


----------



## Robusta (Jun 2, 2016)

I am agreeing with Guitarist. Sometimes it just seems to be openly accepted here you must be an America hating, gun hating, uber liberal vegan,who is just dying to see another law passed to correct some minor indescretion.. I am far far left of center but often am made to feel that I am somewhere to the right of Paul Ryan.
It is not out and out in your face rudeness, but the holier than thou passive aggressive condescension that is displayed by a couple of major players. 
Now we will have a display of righteous indignation!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2016)

wow...


----------



## Sliverfox (Jun 2, 2016)

Well,,,, I am a gun owner, who  ATVS in the wilderness,, that makes 2 points against me  being  comfy posting here.
I also like  fast  cars ,,,,,,,,,Let me think is there anything else I can print  that will make you all glad to have me post???

On the nicer side of me,, I  like  flowers,, butterflies, dogs, horses,, history,, reading,, my grand daughters.

Hope I made everyone happy  with this post ... there is  some humor in it,,,,,,,,somewhere.


----------



## exwisehe (Jun 2, 2016)

Well, I've made it through the first week of joining this forum.   There are some really, really nice people here, I can already tell.
I love games,  I am naturally curious and love to intermingle with others.  Usually I don't respond to posts where someone has their dander up over some social issue that I haven't delved into.  I realize that religious topics, political issues and sometimes family relations are causes for bitterness on the part of some people, so I try to avoid them.  The power of positive thinking is a great stress reliever and I have tried my best to maintain that attitude since I was a teenager and read the book by Norman Vincent Peale.


----------



## ClubMike (Jun 2, 2016)

I am new here, posted just a few comments here and there. It is the internet so of course there are various types of people out here. So I guess type at your own risk. Seems like a nice enough place, I have read some cool posts. 

I always wondered what it was going to be like when I got old, well I got old and, it is not that bad, I still have my health, I can still do everything I used to although it is a little slower and takes much longer to accomplish the task at hand (the old chicks dig that part) I find the older I have become the less friends I care to be around. So it has really helped to move far away from where I used to live. Now life is more manageable, not near as many distractions. A man can stay focused out in the country on his own research and experiments, things he likes to do. I do have a few grandsons living about 20 miles away from me so that is extra nice.


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 2, 2016)

"focused out in the country on research and experiments" sounds kinda scary and weird.

What sort of research and experiments are we to imagine?  Nothing involving sharp knives and small furry creatures, I hope!


----------



## suze (Jun 2, 2016)

Well said exwisehe.  We are made up of many likes, dislikes, passions and preferences.  There's no reason to isolate those who differ on an issue from you.

suze


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2016)

It seems members that continually post negative things about a forum, are among the most noticed, and remembered. Probably because you don't see stuff like that in real life much. And hinting at something allows you to walk on the edge and never violate any rules.  I don't think we are all that negative here folks.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

I don't see a lot of bad things happening here but some who think negatively anyways seem to lean that way about everything.  I see a whole lot of nice people in their older years sharing opinions, having fun, having a good time mostly!


----------



## Bonzo (Jun 2, 2016)

I used to post quite a lot but can't see the point
no one replies  to many of the post especially the 
joke post bit pony on here at the moment


----------



## ClubMike (Jun 2, 2016)

No sharp knives or small furry creatures, although I do have both around here. My experiments are centered on my gardening. I do all kinds of research, on many subjects. No frankenstein type stuff, although dr. Frankenstein did have a really cool lab.


----------



## suze (Jun 2, 2016)

Sounds good to me!  I guess everyone should take what they can/need from it, and if you express negativity you might get some back.

suze


----------



## Goldfynche (Jun 2, 2016)

Bonzo said:


> I used to post quite a lot but can't see the point
> no one replies  to many of the post especially the
> joke post bit pony on here at the moment



This is the first post I've seen of yours. I'll say Hi, as I lived in Woodford and Ilford for 35 years before I moved up here 20 months ago.


----------



## lydiag (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm curious as to why all posts here on this thread are shown as being written 06-21 or such.  Is it just me or is that sometime in the future?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

"Holier than thou passive agressive condescension." Are you a therapissed by any chance Robusta? Wow.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

Lydia, I think we have all been warped into the space time continuum-----cue Tardis music.....


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

I enjoy robust debate. I have friends on this site who hold very different opinions than my own. We enter the lists, joust amicably, then leave the field. As of yet no one has been severely maimed....


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2016)

lydiag said:


> I'm curious as to why all posts here on this thread are shown as being written 06-21 or such.  Is it just me or is that sometime in the future?



 This is a very old thread (6/21/2015). Started out innocently I believe, then spiraled downward.  Now it's on its second run.  Shows the cyclic nature of things, doesn't it.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 2, 2016)

Robusta said:


> I am agreeing with Guitarist. Sometimes it just seems to be openly accepted here you must be an America hating, gun hating, uber liberal vegan,who is just dying to see another law passed to correct some minor indescretion.. I am far far left of center but often am made to feel that I am somewhere to the right of Paul Ryan.
> It is not out and out in your face rudeness, but the holier than thou passive aggressive condescension that is displayed by a couple of major players.
> Now we will have a display of righteous indignation!


What?  I don't see that here.  Maybe if you try spreading out all over the forum to some other types of forums here you will see a variety of different things.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 2, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8StG4fFWHqg

Well I don't know why I came here tonight,
I got the feeling that something ain't right,
I'm so scared in case I fall off my chair,
And I'm wondering how I'll get down the stairs,
Clowns to the left of me,
Jokers to the right, here I am,
Stuck in the middle with you.


----------



## Underock1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> Nope.  At least if you are, then I am, too.  I often have similar feelings.



Sounds like we have a couple of introverts here. Its not a disease. At least I hope not. If it is I've got it.  At this point in our lives we get to be who we _really _are without caring one whit what anyone else thinks about us. Enjoy it! :zombie:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2016)

Hoot n Annie, too funny!


----------

